# What is this?



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Im wondering who the manufacturer is and also why is it leaking? Should I just unscrew it and clean the faces? Or is there some gaskets that need to be changed?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Tempering valve. I would suspect there would be rubber gaskets at each union. You might be able to rob some from a few dielectric unions.








Paul


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Gaskets are probably shot.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tempering valve, gasket is leaking, might have to call the manerfactor to get the part. by the color of the stain were the water was leaking, that is a closed loop system ( tell me if I'm wrong)


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is what it running to. I have also never seen these type of zone valves


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats poly b too


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Thats poly b too


Pretty sure that's PEX.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Pretty sure that's PEX.


Looks Like PB on my I phone


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats PEX with oxidation coated inside
Leaks, cast iron boilers and oxygen dont mix well 

Very poor install, no sleeves at the floor?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Thats PEX with oxidation coated inside
> Leaks, cast iron boilers and oxygen dont mix well
> 
> Very poor install, no sleeves at the floor?


And the manifold is crooked to lol


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like anti freeze might be in those lines. I see a lot of that be careful anti freeze gets corrosive.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

907plumber said:


> Im wondering who the manufacturer is and also why is it leaking? Should I just unscrew it and clean the faces? Or is there some gaskets that need to be changed?
> 
> View attachment 12235


if it has T/A on it any where most likely Tour & Anderson made in Norway if remember correctly. It does look like one of the tempering valves I work on in mid 1990. If it is the gasket will be metric. :furious:


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks I didn't see any markings on it but it was installed in 95 or 96


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Def. Antifreeze in system, real hard to avoid those leaks. Cryotek comes with inhibitors but it don't last to long and you have to add a little inhibitor every so often. But for the most part, where antifreeze is a necessary evil,you will always get a few leaking gaskets.... Just more maintenance for you in the long run.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Also, that is a tempering valve for radiant heat, just switch it out for new as the antifreeze prob fouled it up by now anyway. Put a thermometer inline on tempered water to make sure u have correct temp going to whatever flooring the radiant is installed in.


----------

